# Best tractor for 5 acres



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

We're going to close on 5 acres Monday and there's work to be done on the land. Not a lot of work and not a lot of room for a huge tractor. There's also the option of a 4x4 ATV instead of a tractor. Here's my needs: I'll need to pick up rocks, whether in a trailer or a front end loader; I'll need to drag dirt piles and smooth them out; I'll have post holes to dig, either by an auger or by hand; finally, I'll have wood to haul and split, whether by a gas powered splitter or a PTO splitter. Does anyone have any recommendations for a small tractor that would be suitable or would I be better just getting an ATV and attachments?
Jared


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

How rough/steep is the land? Go tractor regardless, hydraulics are your friend. 8N fords are simple, reliable, economical and affordable. However if you are not an experienced operator, you may want to spend more $ and get something newer with more safety features like ROPS and seatbelts.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Set down and make a complete list of everything you may want to do with a tractor. Loading, trenching, blading, as you said digging post holes, bush hogging, mowing, cutting hay, baling hay, tilling, plowing, disking, mixing concrete, etc. Figure out the size of the implement you want to use. Get the horsepower requirements from implement manufacturers along with the weight of the implements. 

Do a hand drawn spread sheet. Find the heaviest implement you'll need to lift with the three point. The tractor's 3 pt hitch has to be able to lift at least that. Look at the highest horsepower requirement of the implements. That's your minimum PTO HP. Figure whether you'll need a gear driven or hydrostatic tractor. Some implements such as a trencher work best with a hydrostatic.

After considering all of the implements you want to use now and possibly in the future, you'll know the minimum PTO HP and the minimum capacity of the 3 pt. hitch. With that you can start looking at tractor specs whether you're buying new or used.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

An ATV will NOT do most of the things on your list.

Most any tractor with live hydraulics and a PTO will


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Look in your yellow pages to se what kind of dealers you have around. Pick one of them or visit all of them to see what they have available. You need a dealer that has parts and is willing to work on them. If you need a small part to make your tractor run then until you get that it is a heavy paper weight.You don't need to buy from any dealer but you will need one sooner or later. a dealer may be 50 miles away or even more but they need to be their when you need them.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

if you are going to work w/tractor get 25-30 hp diesel, 4wd, front end bucket add other equip as needed or cost effective on 5a you probally wont do lots of fence a walk behing tipple may be more useful than a pto tiller for $1k would recomment gas power spliter not pto


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have and still own a number of tractors of various brands and HP. My recommendation is to buy a used 35 to 40 HP popular USA brand diesel in the best condition your budget will permit. You can either spend time working on a tractor or working with a tractor. Reliability is paramount. Remember you can do a larger task with a larger tractor but you cannot do a large task will a too small tractor.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We have around 5 tillable and often use a 70HP tractor around the place.
We also have an old 35 HP one.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

Right now, there's no tillable land on the place. There's enough cleared land for a small house, since there used to be a trailer there. So, at first a tractor would be used for picking up the place, clearing trash and rocks and wood, etc. Afterwards, it'd be used for a few post holes and I can't think of much else. I just like tractors. I've driven halfway across the state of Arkansas once just for an antique tractor show in a wee little town called Scott. That's one of the reasons I'm considering an 8N. It's cheap, readily available and good for puttering. But, the lack of a loader makes me pause. I know I can get one, but I've read MANY reviews where people said a loaded front end lifted the rear end a bit and caused steering issues. So, I'll try to do what one person recommended and look at the power requirements for the implements I want to use and start shopping for a tractor by HP.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I went with a Mahindra. They have tons to choose from, are priced reasonably and versatile. I use the tiller, scraper blade, etc. They also have front end attachments. I believe they are made in India and assembled in the USA.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention that there's no real driveway maintenance and the land is pretty flat.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd stick with older personally. Parts are generally available at napa, they are simple to work on and cheap to operate, and the initial investment is MUCH smaller. They may not be as convienient or have all the bells and whistles, but they have been getting the jobs done for decades.

BTW I'm addicted to rusty old iron.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth said:


> I'd stick with older personally. .


We went that route at first and got totally fed up with the old thing breaking down every other time we tried to fire it up. We ended up being forced to spend hours slowly rebuilding the thing for hours every time it wouldn't start, instead of being able to fire it up and use it for what needed to be done. 100% frustrating.

I know lots of guys love to collect old tractors and tinker around with them. I would only buy another old one if it was already rebuilt, or if I was retired and had tons of time to work on it...and enjoyed working on stuff.

The new Mahindra is almost 5 years old now, built solid, and runs as smooth as can be and fires right up immediately.

Not trying to talk anyone into anything cause everyone has different needs. I just wished someone would of told me this about old tractors before I bought mine...bought the old one from a guy who loved to work on old tractors, lol. I'm sure he thought it was great.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken Mahindra bought a lot of the old tooling and patents from IH in the 80s-90s. These tractors are essentially copies of some of International's old utility line. They were GREAT machines and I've heard many good reviews on the Mahindra line. Never have run one.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

My problem is: I don't have time to be working on stuff, but I don't have a big budget for something really new.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The 50 series John Deeres are bulletproof and reasonable, new enough but old enough to be affordable. I like the 4x4 model 850/950, get one already set up with a loader....James


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't know if it was a good deal or not, but I got a 73 Ford 2000 gas engine a couple years ago for $5000. Came with loader, backblade, posthole digger, and an old field mower. I only use it a few times a month, but starts and runs fine. Did need a new battery and some welding on the loader, and I'd like a different bucket.

I like that it feels more solid than the newer tractors. Neighbor has a fancy $40,000 Kubota 4x4 but was complaining about how light it is.

I keep finding more uses. Recently a lady came to visit and backed out of our driveway and turned too soon leaving her van sitting on the bumper with left rear tire barely touching bottom of ditch. Instead of dragging it out and scraping it up, drove tractor down ditch and dug bucket in and lifted rear tire up, then put pallets and boards under it and drove it out. 

Then there's the boy the neighbor's adopted who has shown interest in our animals, so I gave him some hens in a pen. Realized it would be easier to have a pen at his house for the winter, but wasn't sure how to load it up to move it. Realized could just hook to loader, so here he is taking his pen home.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

What are some other brands and models that are around that size of John Deere? That's about the size I want.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A loader is a must have to me. 
You will learn how to smooth out that "pile of earth" going backwards with the front end loader.
I rigged a boom on my loader and set roof trusses on ten foot walls. .all by my self.

A ATV could not hold a candle to what I can do with my Yanmar diesel.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Definetly go with a tractor. Think long life and cost effectiveness. We made the mistake of buying cheap stuff more in line with a city house on 1.5 acres and all that equipment was beat up in no time. We're now in the process of replacing all that with better, bigger, newer stuff. If I had to do it all over again I would have bought as new as I could afford and went with a large company with a nearby dealer and I would have gone big.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm considering an *8N.*


If all you want to do is LIGHT tillage, and LIGHT mowing, it will work
If you want to do REAL work, get something with LIVE hydraulics and more HP


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

jaredd said:


> What are some other brands and models that are around that size of John Deere? That's about the size I want.


Where in Arkansas do you live? In most of the state you can have John Deer, Case or International, Massey Ferguson, Kobota, New Holland, and in some areas you can have Mahandria dealers near by. In some areas you can only have John Deer and Case and New Holland. Your dealer needs to be within 100 miles away.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

Old Vet, I'm in Northwest Arkansas. And I'm guessing the N tractors don't have hydraulics?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And I'm guessing the N tractors don't have hydraulics?


They don't have* LIVE *hydraulics

Live " hydraulics means the PTO and remotes work independently of the transmission.

On many older tractors, the PTO only turns when the tractor is in gear and moving. On some REALLY old ones even the 3 point hitch wouldnt lift unless the tractor was in gear

A "live" PTO will turn without the tractor itself moving



> "The 8N was the first model to feature a clutch on the left side, and independent brakes on the right side. One of the drawbacks to the 2N, 8N, and 9N was the lack of hydraulic live lift.
> 
> In order to raise an implement, the power take off, or PTO, was required to be running. This system could make it difficult to raise a mower when bogged down, as the PTO was required to spin to engage the hydraulic pump.
> 
> In the next year, 1953, Ford would issue the first overhead valve engine in the Golden Jubilee, also known as the NAA Ford; this tractor was larger than the 8N and featured a live lift system."


http://www.answers.com/topic/ford-n-series-tractors


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If you really must have a Ford, the 2000 would be the better bet.
Having run 8Ns and NAAs along with other small Fords and several other brands of tractors I would have a hard time telling anyone ever to get an 8N or even the NAA.
Back when grandpa was getting rid of horses they might have been a good idea but not anymore.
Come a little further along the timeline and at the minimum get something like an 801. We had one with the Select-O-Speed transmission and a fully hydraulic loader on it and it was a very nice machine.
Oliver has a sweet machine in the 550.
Farmall has the 300 or 350. These will support a loader quite well although the Farmalls had a different lift system called the Fast Hitch. You can get adapter to put 3 pt stuff on them though.
For a little utility job in Green you could look at the 1010 or something newer like the 790 or 990. They did have some of the older putt putts that were small like the H, M or LA but they are scarce, usually overpriced and supporting a loader is chancy. 
Allis has the WD and WD45 if you want a small affordable machine but they only had one way hydraulics and without addons or extra piping you won't get a fully hydraulic loader like you can on the Farmalls, plus their 3 point system is totally different from the rest of the world and that requires either adapters or a refit.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

DJ in WA said:


> Don't know if it was a good deal or not, but I got a 73 Ford 2000 gas engine a couple years ago for $5000. Came with loader, backblade, posthole digger, and an old field mower. I only use it a few times a month, but starts and runs fine. Did need a new battery and some welding on the loader, and I'd like a different bucket.
> 
> I like that it feels more solid than the newer tractors. Neighbor has a fancy $40,000 Kubota 4x4 but was complaining about how light it is.
> 
> ...


You got the perfect tractor for $5k IMO, especially with the attachments.

These type of tractors are perfect, because they are not too big, not too small, not too old, not too new($). Repair parts (starters, clutches, water pump etc) are still made (even if they are made in China) and are reasonably priced. If you need a gear or axle, etc., there are still thousands of junkers sitting _somewhere_, in tractor salvage yards, or somebody's back yard.

Many newer tractors (near this size), are Japanese and although very good tractors, repair parts are more expensive, plus harder to find. Junk Jap tractors are nearly impossible to find, as most are still in use, plus these tractors were never sold in huge quantities, like the older ones.

With "occasional" use and proper care, there is no reason, that tractor won't be around longer than you.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have my heart set on a Ford. I just want a tractor that's just right and not too much. I'm not even sure I need four wheel drive.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

kioti hands down on my 3rd one


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

What happened to the other two Kiotis?


----------



## hugho (Jun 9, 2011)

Your call. I have 5 acres and have 3 tractors, a deere backhoe, a kubota 4850, a massey 40. The most precise and useful is the 4wd kubota. They have a great reputation and you will also see that they are pretty expensive used, just like toyotas and Hondas. When old iron has a high resale, there is usually a reason. You have to have a loader, a box scraper and a blade. With those 3 items you can do almost anything. When I find a backhoe for the kubota I will sell the deere. I use the massey because it has a huge loader and is very fast to maneuver.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm not even sure I need *four wheel drive*.


4WD is handy when using the FEL, and Power Steering is NEEDED when using it


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

jaredd said:


> Old Vet, I'm in Northwest Arkansas. And I'm guessing the N tractors don't have hydraulics?


I live in St Joe just north of Marshall. I have 2 Massey Ferguson. One is a 50 and the other is a 1530. both are 50 HP. If you like to work on a tractor you can buy the 50 for 4 K. It runs well but always needs some loving care the other one is for just working with every day. I would suggest any tractor made after the 70's because you can get all the parts without ordering them from an aftermarket source. In the hydraulics you have two types one is a lower pressure like in the older tractors the newer have a high pressure in them and work much better. In your part of the state you have dealers from all of the manufactures available. I would stay away from any dealer that does not have a good parts and service as part of his origination. If you have specific questions you can PM me and I will try to help.


----------



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

For 5 acres?....8n..hands down...and when you get everything like you need it, you can resell it for what you paid..


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

If you can do it with a riding lawnmower.. get a 8n.. if you need a tractor get a real tractor with live pto.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Personally i would steer clear of Kioti ive never heard a good thing about them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

4WD isn't really needed with a front end loader, some form of balast on the rear is handy if you are trying to move a huge load. that bslast can be as simple as rear wheel weights bolted to the rims.
Lots of great old tractors to choose from on the market.
Chose a brand you csan get parts for in your area.
I like Massey Fergusons, Olivers, Cases, Internationals/farmalls and Allis Chalmbers to start.

Ollie 55 34HP 3400 poiunds gas or dfiesel.









IH/Farmal 300 utility. 35HP 5400 pounds, 2 point fast hitch, (3 PT converter can be had).









Allis Chalmers D 15 38 bto 40 HP Gas, LP gas or diesel 4025 to 8000 pounds. Snap coupler hitch (3PT converter can be had. 
The D 17 is the easiest to find on the used tractor market.









I have Massey Harris tractors from the 11HP pony to the massey Harris 71 HP 555. I also have a ford 5000 for things that require live power. A D17 Allis is my front loader tractor.





























Ford 5000









 Al


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

hugho said:


> Your call. I have 5 acres and have 3 tractors, a deere backhoe, a kubota 4850, a massey 40. The most precise and useful is the 4wd kubota. They have a great reputation and you will also see that they are pretty expensive used, just like toyotas and Hondas. When old iron has a high resale, there is usually a reason. You have to have a loader, a box scraper and a blade. With those 3 items you can do almost anything. When I find a backhoe for the kubota I will sell the deere. I use the massey because it has a huge loader and is very fast to maneuver.


I second the Kubota though I live only three miles from the JD factory for compact tractors. Get a BX24/25 It has 4X4 and power steering with the backhoe/FEL and mower and and brush hog you can dang near do anything. I love the compact size because it allows me to get into places a larger tractor couldn't. I have dug over 1500 feet of trenches from 1 to 3 feet deep and mow 3 acres. 650 hrs and only part needed so far was an O ring on one of the fittings for the hydro's on the back hoe. We have a Kubota at work that everyone beats the snot out of and it keeps going which is why I bought one. I can take the FEL off or on in under two minutes and about 5 for the backhoe tops. Mid mount mower takes a little longer which usually stays until the winter son doesn't matter much unless you are hitting the woods and need the clearance.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I am terribly proud of my ferguson 35 (before massey got involved), I picked it up for 3k, it came with a front end loader, bushhog, grader blade, and a one row cultivator. It has the "live power" that others here have mentioned, and is big enough to do anything I have ever needed it for. I also have a ferguson 30, that one I use for bushhogging, raking hay, and pulling the hay wagon. The loader on the 35 was not quite stout enough to pick up the big hay rolls, so had to modify it with a couple of booster cylinders to handle them with. Now it easily handles the 5x5 rolls which I lift up and over the fence and dump into a hay ring. I mow about 7 acres of hay with it pulling a 7ft haybine (mower conditioner), and pull a 5x5 IH hay roller with it. The front end loader is handier than pockets on a shirt for most anything around the farm that requires lifting.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Have you ever used a tractor and it's equipment? It's a sharp learning curve and can come with death or dismemberment. If you're not mechanical or handy it's best to have a mentor.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

You can live without live pto but I would not be without live hydraulics. Especially if you intend to use a post digger.

Anything later than 8N in a ford would do ya... 

JD 50 series compacts are good and if you can get by with 2WD you can find a deal.

JD 50 series are made by Yanmar. When you buy the green tractor you will pay more because of the color. Yanmar is good and Kubota is better.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Seth said:


> If I'm not mistaken Mahindra bought a lot of the old tooling and patents from IH in the 80s-90s. These tractors are essentially copies of some of International's old utility line. They were GREAT machines and I've heard many good reviews on the Mahindra line. Never have run one.


The first Mahindra tractors were based on the English International tractor.

Which was the B215 .... later was the 404 414 424 etc ..... which were English made but also sold in the USA. These Tractors are very good. Have live hydraulics but not sure about pto. Also have hi lo range

.... B215 built like a tank. http://www.tractordata.co.uk/international_part_2/pages/international_b275_1961/index.htm


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

jaredd said:


> What happened to the other two Kiotis?


Traded um in traded up just bought my 4th one with cab heat and ac yea im a wuss lol


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

travis91 said:


> Personally i would steer clear of Kioti ive never heard a good thing about them.


I hav and hav had great luck with um more bang for the buck but ur choice lol


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmm,ford2000,ih-300-450 utility,any ford 800series.8/9n-nope.naa-live pto/live hydralics-yes.my curret baby is a 1948 ferguson te20-trip bucket loader,3pt hitch.plow/disc/spread fertilizer/skid logs...BUT no power steering.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

Not all old tractors require lots of time spent repairing them, just get one in good condition and not on its last leg. My 8N didn't run before I bought it, a new carb and an electronic ignition got it going and it has only needed minor repairs in the years of hard use it has seen since. With skill not having live pto and hydraulics can be worked around, but they are nice to have. My little 8N has worked hundreds of acres and baled thousands of square bales. While I have a bigger tractors now my 8N isn't leaving my farm. I would consider a smaller old tractor, the money saved vs a newer four wheel drive could be used to buy a complete set of equipment and a second old tractor.


----------

